# Patrick Schwarzenegger gesichtet mit Taylor Swift - Sie verbrachten den amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitstag gemeinsam



## beachkini (7 Juli 2012)

​
Der Sohn von Arnold Schwarzenegger, Patrick Schwarzenegger, 18, verbrachte den amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitstag am Mittwoch, 4.07., mit der Sängerin Taylor Swift, 22.

Laut amerikanischer Medien flanierten die beiden in Massachusetts an einem Strand entlang. Ihr Verhältnis soll sehr innig gewesen sein und sie fühlen sich miteinander wohl. Bis jetzt gab es jedoch keine Statements zu einer möglichen Beziehung.

Auf Twitter ließ Patrick die Gerüchteküche dann noch einmal ordentlich brodeln und deutete auf seine Gefühle hin: "Hatte so einen schönen Tag. Der beste 4. Juli, den ich mir hätte vorstellen können. Ich hoffe, dass ihr alle einen tollen Tag hattet!"

Den Tag zuvor verbrachte Schwarzenegger Junior jedoch mit seinem Vater Arnold in Österreich. Auch hierzu vermeldete Patrick, welcher nebenbei modelt, via Twitter, dass er es schön findet, die Familie wiederzusehen. 

Wir freuen uns schon, wenn das erste Liebes-Posting getwittert wird, denn wie es scheint, hält uns Patrick Schwarzenegger immer auf dem neusten Stand.

Die Bilder von Taylor:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ift-beach-massachusetts-04-07-2012-x3-mq.html


----------



## Jone (7 Juli 2012)

Arnis Sohn hat doch Geschmack, oder


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Juli 2012)

ob der Unabhängigkeitstag ein gutes Omen ist .... :thx:


----------



## JayP (15 Juli 2012)

Die Taylor Swift hat aber auch irgendwie jede Woche einen neuen Typen an Ihrer Seite oder?!

Und zu Schwarzeneggers Sohn: Soll mal ordentlich Iron pumpen dann wird das schon was oder so:rock:


----------

